# Need a laugh today ?



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stumbled across this video today about some brothers to the North and their latest invention. Enjoy ..LOL


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Loved the wobbling rims…..


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Those crazy Canadians - working out there while it is snowing. They could get frostbite!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that right there is some funny stuff, I don't care what anybody says.

Does it really snow in July in the frozen tundra of Canada, or were those flakes just a Hollywood special effect?

"PLEASE DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME, these are specially trained wood-stuntmen". LOL!

Great video, thanks for the Belly Laughs. - Grandpa Len


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Didn't know we had cars up here in The Great White North . . .


----------

